# Turdbo is in but what next???



## squeezinSE (Nov 15, 2002)

*Turbo is in but what next???*

I have the FMAX Stage 1 setup. 

At 8lbs I dyno'd 221hp and 197tq. I'd really like to turn the boost up but I was getting some detonation with just the 8lbs. I was able to dial this out with my ignition but increasing the boost right now is kind of out of the question. 

So the question arrises what to do next so I can increase the boost a bit, possibly to 12lbs would be nice. 

1) S4 cams, bored SE-R MAF, 4bar fuel program. About $800 for the upgrade. 
This is what I was planning on doing and supposedly I can get up close to 300hp, what my goals are. 

2) stay with 3bar program?, go with bigger injectors50lb, fuel rail, Cobra maf, and cams? $1200? 

3) other options or opinions on the above? $$$? 

let me know...taxes are coming back soon so this will happen pretty quickly. 

MattB.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

squeezinSE said:


> I have the FMAX Stage 1 setup.
> 
> At 8lbs I dyno'd 221hp and 197tq. I'd really like to turn the boost up but I was getting some detonation with just the 8lbs. I was able to dial this out with my ignition but increasing the boost right now is kind of out of the question.
> 
> ...


What sort of gas do you have in the area? At 220 plus hp you are right at the limit of the stage 1 370cc injectors. If your MAF voltage is over 5.1 volts at WOT you are maxed out.

Your option one looks nice, I have made 409 whp on one car and high 390's with several others with that combo on C16.

Mike


----------



## squeezinSE (Nov 15, 2002)

morepower2 said:


> What sort of gas do you have in the area? At 220 plus hp you are right at the limit of the stage 1 370cc injectors. If your MAF voltage is over 5.1 volts at WOT you are maxed out.
> 
> Your option one looks nice, I have made 409 whp on one car and high 390's with several others with that combo on C16.
> 
> Mike


pump gas around here is 92 and once in a blue moon find one that's 94. I have easy access the race fuel but don't see the need for it unless I'm all out racing one day.

Option 1 seems the best to me also, less work too. I'll see what others weigh in on. Thanks Mike


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

do you have an se-r?


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

squeezinSE said:


> pump gas around here is 92 and once in a blue moon find one that's 94. I have easy access the race fuel but don't see the need for it unless I'm all out racing one day.
> 
> Option 1 seems the best to me also, less work too. I'll see what others weigh in on. Thanks Mike


Option 1 should run 10 psi on 92 with no pinging in hot weather and 14 psi on cold days. With 94 octane you should be able to run 12 psi even when hot.

Mike


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> do you have an se-r?


he has a sentra SE = SR20


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

I had detonation at 6.5psi boost with my HotShot setup. It was cured with installation of a Walbro 255 fuel pump.

Lew


----------



## squeezinSE (Nov 15, 2002)

I have the fuel pump as well. I too was getting detonation at low boost originally so I was cruising around with my timing retarded quite a bit. Fuel pump went in, timing was put back to normal and the car was fine accept for the slight ping at 8lbs which was cured by my MSD 6BTM ingnition with boost retard. I was actually able to dial out the ping and gained 6 hp in the process.

Mike ~ If I was to use race gas, say C16, what PSI do you think I can bump to?


----------



## SE-RtinMI (Nov 3, 2002)

morepower2 said:


> What sort of gas do you have in the area? At 220 plus hp you are right at the limit of the stage 1 370cc injectors. If your MAF voltage is over 5.1 volts at WOT you are maxed out.
> 
> Your option one looks nice, I have made 409 whp on one car and high 390's with several others with that combo on C16.
> 
> Mike


Wait, So your saying that a 4bar 370 program made 400whp or am I reading that all wrong......


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

SE-RtinMI said:


> Wait, So your saying that a 4bar 370 program made 400whp or am I reading that all wrong......


4 bar 50 lb program.

Mike


----------



## SE-RtinMI (Nov 3, 2002)

morepower2 said:


> 4 bar 50 lb program.
> 
> Mike


OOOOOOK, I gotcha. I thought the stage 1 came with 370's. Did it used to? Hmmmm, not sure where I got that.


----------



## squeezinSE (Nov 15, 2002)

I have 370's...should I still get the 4bar? I was told with the 4bar, cams and bored maf I could get about 300hp...is this not right? I'd consider doing the larger injectors and fuel rail later on but not right now


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

squeezinSE said:


> I have 370's...should I still get the 4bar? I was told with the 4bar, cams and bored maf I could get about 300hp...is this not right? I'd consider doing the larger injectors and fuel rail later on but not right now


I think you might be able to squeeze 300 out of it but that would be on the edge.

Mike


----------



## spdracerUT (Jun 11, 2002)

morepower2 said:


> I think you might be able to squeeze 300 out of it but that would be on the edge.
> 
> Mike


I think the max so far has been around 280whp. I have s3s, 370s, 4bar, 2.5" downpipe. When I had a Greddy exhaust, I dyno'd at 250whp, roughly, 80-85% injector duty cycle. I figure with the 3" exhaust on there now, I'm probably closer to 260whp. I gained about 1-2mph trap speed (hard to say with different weather, and I changed my shift points). Oh, that's with a t25.

With the bigger turbo and if you have a 3" downpipe and exhaust, I figure you'd be at least 260whp at the same injector duty cycle. If you feel like topping them out, you'll get to 280+whp I bet (as it'd been done before). I trapped at 110.8mph so with another 20+whp, maybe 113-114mph? More than fast enough for a street car 

Khiem


----------



## Thomas Reynolds (May 1, 2002)

squeezinSE said:


> I have the FMAX Stage 1 setup.
> 
> At 8lbs I dyno'd 221hp and 197tq. I'd really like to turn the boost up but I was getting some detonation with just the 8lbs. I was able to dial this out with my ignition but increasing the boost right now is kind of out of the question.
> 
> ...


Do you have your dyno chart? Can you email me a copy? I just dynoed myself today and would like to compare. .63 Housing?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

What'd you put down Thomas?


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

I would not do anything else unless you got larger injectors.
If you calculate the 80% injector duty cycle per RC Engineering's tech page
http://www.rceng.com/technical.htm
The 370s are good to just under 200 horses.
370/10.5 = 35.24 lb/hr. 35.24 x (.80 Duty) = 28.19 / .60 (B.S.F.C.) = 46.98 hp per inj x 4 inj = 187.92 hp
The injector capacity can be changed slightly by increasing the fuel pressure but your injectors are running at or near static when producing 221 hp.
Get the larger injectors and rail and then go bigger power.
Just my opinion though...

Troy


----------

